# "I puritani"



## Opera Freak (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, I know about some links were I can find mountains of scores. But, there's one opera that I can't find anywhere: "I puritani" by V. Bellini.  
It would be great if I could find at least the famous mad scene of Elvira, if not the whole opera score.

If anyone knows any link where I can find this score for free, please write. Thanks!!!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

and I do enjoy Sumi Jo.....


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Opera Freak said:


> Ok, I know about some links were I can find mountains of scores. But, there's one opera that I can't find anywhere: "I puritani" by V. Bellini.
> It would be great if I could find at least the famous mad scene of Elvira, if not the whole opera score.
> 
> If anyone knows any link where I can find this score for free, please write. Thanks!!!


Here:

http://everynote.com/opera.choose/0/642/_/_.note


----------

